# Driving in public while taking driver's license



## vanillavan (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi! Just wondering on what would be the consequences if you are driving on public with your brother's car, while you are still taking classes to obtain your driver's license? Does anybody had this kind of experience?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

So you'd be driving a car on your own on the public roads without having passed your driving test? That's called breaking the law my friend.


----------



## vanillavan (Aug 22, 2014)

Is it really necessary to finish off this driving school thing before driving around town? It doesn't have special permit for a situation like this?


----------



## Abbyy (Jul 20, 2014)

vanillavan said:


> Is it really necessary to finish off this driving school thing before driving around town? It doesn't have special permit for a situation like this?


There is no special permit kind of thing here in Dubai. If u caught i think u can be deported. Better finish ur final driving test and then proceed


----------



## vanillavan (Aug 22, 2014)

So, where do you think is the best driving school here in Dubai that has a very good reputation and has cheap fees?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vanillavan said:


> So, where do you think is the best driving school here in Dubai that has a very good reputation and has cheap fees?


We did a recent survey at work and they all basically charge the same and, from my understanding, have pretty much the same pass rate. Try Belhasa and Emirates Driving Institute.


----------



## Abbyy (Jul 20, 2014)

vanillavan said:


> So, where do you think is the best driving school here in Dubai that has a very good reputation and has cheap fees?



I had done with Belhasa and i got successful in first attempt. Nothing is cheap in Dubai so forget cheap Dubai..............


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

vanillavan said:


> Hi! Just wondering on what would be the consequences if you are driving on public with your brother's car, while you are still taking classes to obtain your driver's license? Does anybody had this kind of experience?


why not look at this from your brothers point, if you are caught then you will be driving without insurance and the car may be taken in by the police. your brother loses his car. next your brother will have to say you stole the car or else admit that he allowed you to commit the offences. Again your brother is in deep trouble. so not only will you be out of the country after a possible visit to the local prison but your brother may be deported to. How do you think this will affect your relationship with him and is it really worth it.


----------

